# HTML-Code auf verschiedenen Webseiten



## ReinerXLS (26. August 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, daß einige Webseiten z.B. Ebay.de oder alleauktionen.de beim ersten Aufruf vollständig oder auch teilweise als HTML-Code angezeigt werden. Wenn ich auf "aktualisieren" klicke wird die entsprechende Seite dann (meist) normal angezeigt.
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Gruß Reiner


----------



## Avariel (26. August 2003)

Hallo zurück, welchen Browser verwendest du? Und in welcher Version? Tritt das Problem auch auf wenn du einen anderen Browser verwendest? Hast du den Browser schonmal neu installiert?


----------



## ReinerXLS (27. August 2003)

*HTML-Code*

Hallo,
ich habe ie5 und Netscape und sogar den T-Online Browser ausprobiert - immer das gleiche Problem. Ich habe auch versucht den IE5 upzudaten - die Installation bricht immer wieder ab, mit der Meldung "es ist die aktuellste Version bereits installiert". Wenn ich wenigstens wüste wie man den Internet Explorer deinstalliert wäre ich vieleicht einen Schritt weiter - leider habe ich noch nicht herausbekommen wie das möglich ist, ohne mein Betriebssystem XP-Home neu zu installieren.


----------



## Lord-Lance (27. August 2003)

Hast du evtl. ZoneAlarm oder ein Programm das die PopUp's blockiert installiert?


----------



## JohannesR (17. September 2003)

Das Problem dürfte wahrscheinlich daher rühren, dass irgendwo zwischen deinem Broswser und dem ISP ein HTTP/1.1-Header verloren geht. Wenn der Browser die Seite als text/plain und nicht als text/html empfängt, zeigt er dir nur den Sourcecode.  Könnte am 
- ISP
- Proxy (?)
- Browser
- OS
- etc. pp.
liegen.  Eventuell kannst du es deaktivieren, indem du deinen Browser zwingst, HTTP/1.0 zu nutzen. Einige Proxys erfordern das auch.


----------

